# Where to get plant mesh / net?



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi all,

Looking for flexible plant mesh / netting to attach moss to rocks.

Will eventually make a moss wall too.

What do you use?

And where do you get it?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

cheese cloth?


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

im thinking plastic canvas from a craft store


----------



## kverma (Nov 29, 2010)

If you are looking for something on soft flexiable mesh you can buy a shower scrubber from dollar store. 
If you want a mesh on stiffer side i have tried and it works "Leaf guard mesh from HOME DEPOT" its $6 or $7 for whole roll.


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

This will work.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I wil give you some fabric netting when you come over this Sat. Hope i can find it


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

You could get a few hairnets at the dollar store. They work great


----------

